# Two Malts and a Baby



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My title sounds like a movie hehe! 

I thought it would be good to share my experience so far of what it’s like to have two malts plus a baby. Marisa is contemplating expanding her family (skin and fur) and asked me to share and some other members suggested she ask me. So I thought I would share so that our experience could help other members down the road. Keep in mind I’m only 6 months into being a mommy so we are still adapting. 

Sounds terrible but when I found out I was pregnant I cried! Hubby and I were planning for a baby but didn’t think it would happen so fast! I have to admit many of those tears stemmed from my worry about how my beloved Benny and Emma would handle the new addition. It was stressful when we brought Summer home from the hospital. Benny would growl when she cried. Emma seemed withdrawn and skittish. Often I would find them alone in my room laying on my bed looking so stressed out. I remember hysterically crying (I had severe baby blues!) and feeling like I totally hurt Benny and Emma. Seeing them stressed broke my heart! Afterall, they were my only babies for 5 years prior to Summer coming along. What helped? TIME. It was just gonna take time for everyone including me to adjust to Summer’s homecoming. 

Little by little things got better. Benny no longer growls when Summer cries. Believe it or not he is the one who goes up her and shows curiosity. Emma kinda keeps her distance but every now and then I’ll catch Emma wanting to get closer to Summer. I let them get close to Summer on their terms. I never force it. B&E lay next to us during feedings now. On the couch it’s Summer, the pups and me. If we are in the nursery then it’s Summer and I in the rocker and B&E laying in their own beds in her nursery. Nighttime feedings? Emma always follows me into Summer’s room in the middle of the night.

B&E are VERY attached to each other so of course they are feeling the household changes but they have adjusted well and I think a lot has to do with them having each other. They are only 6 months apart in age and we added Emma to our family when Ben was around 8 months old. So they have had years of being together. I feel this really has helped with the adjustment. They had such a bond already so they continue to depend on each other and not so much on me. 

You bet it’s a lot of work to have 2 malts and a baby! But I’ve made a lot of changes to help make things easier with the 3 of them. Gone are the days where they looked perfectly groomed everyday. They now have shorter haircuts. They don’t get brushed everyday like they used to and Emma’s topknot is always falling out..but that’s nothing new! LOL! I used to wash them every weekend but that’s not always possible. But I make sure they at least get washed every other weekend. B&E are still B&E…just a bit more scruffy then they used to be. Honestly, they really don’t seem bothered. I get upset seeing them disheveled but other people see them and laugh at me. They still think they look perfectly groomed LOL! We malt people have such high standards! 

Other silly things I’ve learned to do is to prepare their breakfast at dinner time. I make dinner for them and at the same time fill their breakfast plates and put saran wrap on it and into the fridge for the next morning. It may seem minute but I don’t have the extra 5 minutes in the morning to prepare their food. I’m a maniac in the morning getting ready, getting Summer ready for daycare while trying to get to the office by 8am. Little things like that have made my life easier. 

B&E are still a part of everything! They are still my shadows. I’m still Mama Hen with my little ducklings following me around the house. I’ve incorporated B&E into everything Summer. Each have a bed in her room. When I take Summer for a walk around the block, they come. We got new Christmas stockings (Mom/Dad/Summer) well B&E got new ones too. B&E were always on our past Christmas cards. Well now it's Summer AND B&E on our holiday cards. I’m looking at artwork for Summer’s room right now and I’m searching for watercolor paintings featuring maltese puppies LOL! Nuts right!? But that makes me feel good. 

I have planned that when Summer is a little older and we have playdates at our home I will not want B&E out for that. In my opinion, small dogs and kids is a risky combo and throwing several kids into the mix I fear could be dangerous. So I know down the road there will be get togethers that I can’t have them be a part of just for their safety and the safety of other kids. 

B&E wouldn’t be B&E without each other. I always say they were soulmates. They were meant to be together. With having Summer I’m thankful they have each other, but it’s a lot of work on me. I imagine it’ll get easier as Summer gets older, but I wouldn’t change it for the world. I love our little family. We are dog lovers though. Our fluffs are our babies. So while it’s a lot of work I still enjoy it b/c B&E are such a core part of my life. They aren’t “just pets.”

This has just been my experience so far. I have no idea if B&E will change once Summer starts crawling and walking. But right now they are adjusting well and I’m a maniac with making sure they get plenty of Mommy time. Whenever someone comes to the house I make them fuss over the dogs FIRST! Fuss over my dogs first, then you can see Summer! I hope to think that all these little things I’ve done so far have helped B&E still feel loved as ever and has helped them adjust better. 

I’m no expert. I take it day by day. I still know way more about dogs than babies LOL! But it’s a journey that we are all on together. It’s a full time job and commitment to make sure Summer AND Benny & Emma are all living a happy, fulfilled life. It’s my favorite job thus far! 

XO! 

Ben and Summer....new friends :wub:


















Summer a few weeks ago on her 5th month birthday! (She will be 6 months old on 2/13) WOW!









Our first Christmas with Summer! (Still trying to get that perfect family photo!)


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Wonderful update! It reminds me so much of when my first son was born. I already had a daughter - my Pom named Tasha! She was very much a part of his life, from the moment I brought him home from the hospital.

Ben and Emma are adorable, as always, and Summer is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Wow - you really have developed a wonderful system for integrating Summer into the family while making B&E still feel important. B&E are so lucky to have you to care for them. Great job!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

:woohoo2:All I can say is WOW. You are wonder woman. I love love love the second picture. Your family is beautiful.:wub:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Just Loved Reading This. You Are Really Blessed My Dear-This is What Life is all about--Family* You Have Done A Great Job With All of This.*
*The Baby,The Fluffs You And Husband All Just Beautiful- Nickee In Pa**


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. You really are doing such a great job handling this. 

I love those pics. I also really like your attitude about this. I think when someone wants to make it work, they do. Sure there are compromises, but doesn't mean it's impossible. 

Again, all your babies are cuties. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Tammy, what a great update. The family picture, including the fluffs, is gorgeous! Miss Summer is a beauty. You have done an amazing job at transitioning everyone to this new chapter in your lives. I especially think the idea of B & E having their own little bed's in Summer's nursery is brilliant. You are such a good mommy...to ALL your babies!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

.....and don't forget the puppy party...next year....

I'm so glad that things are working out so well...you're doing a great job :thumbsup:

I love Summer's 5th month picture!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tammy -- love the story and the pictures. I know that your life is very busy and it was wonderful of you to take the time to write this.

I would like to "sticky" it if it's OK with everyone and I'm sure, now and in the future, we will have a lot of Malt owners that will want to have skin kids and have questions.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I enjoyed reading that very much Tammy. You are an amazing Mother and it sounds like you've got it all worked out. Summer just keeps getting prettier and prettier!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What a beautiful family Tammy! But I disagree, I think you are an expert! What a great job you have done integrating B&E and Summer. I think you are so smart to let them do it on their own terms. Loved your post!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

What a gorgeous family...all of you! Your baby is beautiful and so are your fluffs! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Summer is just gorgeous!!!!!!! and has the most perfect face:wub::wub:. Thanks for posting Tammy!!!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

God Bless You! Thanks for sharing your reality....you are doing a wonderful job and are a great Mom to all your babies. Most new parents are baffled in the new role and it appears, though hard for you to see at times, your are thriving not just to one baby, but three! Kudos to you and to your lovely family. The pics are fantastic!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for a wonderful and insightful update, i only have one malt baby but do intend to have my own skin babies in the not so near future it was lovely to see how you are getting on and a great relief to see how well you are managing the situation esp for younger members like myself yet to start a family!! Your family is beautiful and you are doing a great job!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tammy, I love love love that second picture. Thank you for posting this!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Tammy thank you for posting your story. I love the pictures by the way!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just have one question for you, Tam. How the heck did you find enough time to write that thread? :w00t::smtease: JK, girlfriend. Seriously, that's major with all the baby/malt juggling that goes on in infancy.

I remember when we used to talk about your worries about having a child and being a mom. If I knew anything down in my bones, it was that you were going to be an amazing mom. You were born to be one. You've always done it with Ben and Emma so I knew you'd do it with a baby. And you have. And you've managed to think about all three of them in everything you do. It's really hard work, it's not easy but when your heart leads, good things follow. It always makes me so sad and mad when you see couples abandon their dogs once a skin baby is born. :smcry:

We loved our visit with your two Malts and a baby and as you saw, Tyler was totally fascinated by Summer and approached her more than B&E did. So it's often about the individual dog too. 
Love, love, love these photos. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Tammy, I already mentioned this to you- but THANK YOU! You are amazing and your story really provides some great insight into a situation that many of us will be facing . The pics are wonderful -- a picture perfect family! I'll keep you posted with my decisions. You have been beyond helpful even with your crazy schedule! ::hugs::


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Am hoping that Erin (hunters mom) might chime in too since Conor is 13 months old.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

You have 3 BEAUTIFUL babies! Summer is gorgeous!

When I found things to get difficult and tricky was when my human babies started moving around. A 8 or 10 or even 18 month old human baby does not understand that it might be hazardous to go plop down on top of a sleeping dog. At very young ages, they don't understand the difference between their "stuffies" and the real doggie (namely, that their stuffies don't have teeth and know how to use them if hurt). That is when I found I needed to juggle separating 2 legged kids from 4 legged kids. A bite in the face can be forever, and depending upon the laws where you live, can even mean the dog will be taken away from you and euthanized. The baby's safety has to come first and a toddler can also seriously injure a little dog without ever meaning to do so.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Tammy! It sounds like you are doing a great job! NOTHING can prepare you for how emotionally, physically, and mentally draining caring for a baby can be. It's all good, but it sure kicked my behind. Some are better equipped than others though, and it sounds like you are! I just remember at the end of the day feeling like if one more living creature needs one more thing from me I'm gonna lose it. I think it's hard on many dogs to accept a new baby. Let's face it, they're loud and scary and take Mommy's attention! The only good thing about them from a dog's point of view is they leave food all over the place and they smell like poo! :HistericalSmiley: It sounds like a good thing that B&E have each other though. I had a sheltie when I had my babies and he never grew to like them. Never hurt them, but never liked them. But that was just his personality. Shelties are not known for being overly friendly to anyone but their person. Steve isn't my kids' biggest fan either, except when they're eating bacon. :thumbsup:

Summer is beautiful!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I think you are doing a fabulous job as a mommy! I love your pictures!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow!! What a beautiful family you have!! Summer is stunning! Love her 5month birthday picture!! Too cute :wub: Your fluffs are gorgeous as well! Beautiful babies & a beautiful mommy  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting this, Tammy! I also have two fluffies and will be adding a skin-baby in somewhere around 4-5 years (going to prolong it as long as possible LOL). Mine aren't quite as bonded as Ben and Emma, mine fight a LOT ... it's all in good fun but it feels like a sibling rivalry type of rough-housing lol, so I hope by then they are little more loving and tolerant of each other... 

which also makes me worry for them and the baby... also I will have to keep an eye on Lisa since she tries to paw at your face and lunges at you with kisses when she gets excited! It's cute and she doesn't mean any harm but her claws are sharp and can hurt a lot!

It makes me relieved that you are handling this so well! I am already nervous for when our time comes to have babies... I already feel like I have babies with mine!! :blink:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You are doing a wonderful job:aktion033:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tammy, you have such a beautiful family. I enjoyed reading your story so much. And, it will be so helpful to other women who are planning to have children to have an idea what to think about ... especially when one already has family pets.

I understand why you cried when you became pregnant ... because you are so responsible and of course, were thinking about B&E. Heck, I went downstairs and cried my heart out right after we brought Snowball home! Felix and I had never had any kind of pet together (except Ashley's Beta fish, Eric ... that she left in our care) I suddenly became overwhelmed worrying if I would be the best Mommy for Snowball. I can't imagine how I would feel if I became pregnant and already had fluff babies that I loved so much. I am in love with my Snowball. Well, if I became pregnant now ... I would become famous since I am too old to become pregnant! LOL Just the thought of it at my age makes me want to laugh hysterically! 

Tammy, you have handled motherhood for both your fluff babies and gorgeous Summer beautifully. You have put so much thought into how to manage a schedule for B&E, Summer, your job, and all the time in between. You are an awesome mother and wife. And, might I add that you are beautiful inside and out. 

I've often thought how much I admired you even before Summer was born. You went through so much with the move and renovations in your new house. The timing to complete the renovations in your home were so close to the birth of Summer, and on top of that ... sweet, sweet Benny and you went through the terrible stress and emotional pain of Benny's burns and surgery ... after the shock of his dental cleaning and tooth loss ... so much went awry at the same time. 

Tammy, I love all of the pictures. Summer is a little doll! And, B&E are as adorable as ever! You are beautiful and you have a handsome and loving hubby. Love and hugs to you and all of your beautiful family.:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Tammy, you have such a beautiful family. I enjoyed reading your story so much. And, it will be so helpful to other women who are planning to have children to have an idea what to think about ... especially when one already has family pets.
> 
> I understand why you cried when you became pregnant ... because you are so responsible and of course, were thinking about B&E. Heck, I went downstairs and cried my heart out right after we brought Snowball home! Felix and I had never had any kind of pet together (except Ashley's Beta fish, Eric ... that she left in our care) I suddenly became overwhelmed worrying if I would be the best Mommy for Snowball. I can't imagine how I would feel if I became pregnant and already had fluff babies that I loved so much. I am in love with my Snowball. Well, if I became pregnant now ... I would become famous since I am too old to become pregnant! LOL Just the thought of it at my age makes me want to laugh hysterically!
> 
> ...


:goodpost:

Not to mention Super Storm Sandy!! You guys have been through so much and you are still doing such a fabulous job!! Tammy, you are definitely a great example to those of us contemplating non-furry babies of a new mom juggling 2 fluffs on top of everything else!! :chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Tammy, you are one amazing woman and I always thought that, even before you became wonder-mom! I don't know how you do it all, but you are doing such a fantastic job with all three of your babies! Thank you so much for taking the time to post this. 

Benny, Emma and Summer are so VERY lucky to have you as their mom!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Madison's Mom said:


> Wonderful update! It reminds me so much of when my first son was born. I already had a daughter - my Pom named Tasha! She was very much a part of his life, from the moment I brought him home from the hospital.
> 
> Ben and Emma are adorable, as always, and Summer is absolutely beautiful!


Thank you Glenda. :wub:


maggie's mommy said:


> Wow - you really have developed a wonderful system for integrating Summer into the family while making B&E still feel important. B&E are so lucky to have you to care for them. Great job!


Thank you. I tried really hard to come up with a plan and so far so good!


sdubose said:


> :woohoo2:All I can say is WOW. You are wonder woman. I love love love the second picture. Your family is beautiful.:wub:


Not wonder woman by any means! Just a new mommy figuring it out day by day. :thumbsup:


Yogi's Mom said:


> *I Just Loved Reading This. You Are Really Blessed My Dear-This is What Life is all about--Family* You Have Done A Great Job With All of This.*
> *The Baby,The Fluffs You And Husband All Just Beautiful- Nickee In Pa**


:wub::wub:


eiksaa said:


> Thanks for posting this. You really are doing such a great job handling this.
> 
> I love those pics. I also really like your attitude about this. I think when someone wants to make it work, they do. Sure there are compromises, but doesn't mean it's impossible.
> 
> ...


Exactly...compromises for sure...but all very workable. It's not easy and at times I want to scream...but then those moments where you see happiness on everyone's faces, fluffs included, make it all worth it!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

babycake7 said:


> Tammy, what a great update. The family picture, including the fluffs, is gorgeous! Miss Summer is a beauty. You have done an amazing job at transitioning everyone to this new chapter in your lives. I especially think the idea of B & E having their own little bed's in Summer's nursery is brilliant. You are such a good mommy...to ALL your babies!


The beds were very important. I often will find Benny hiding out in there by himself sleeping in his bed. If Ben hears a sound he doesn't like he hides...well Summer's room is his new hideout. :wub: 


The A Team said:


> .....and don't forget the puppy party...next year....
> 
> I'm so glad that things are working out so well...you're doing a great job :thumbsup:
> 
> I love Summer's 5th month picture!!!!


I'll def be at the puppy party. Not sure I can bring both fluffs AND a baby! Maybe Summer will stay home that day and I'll make it an outing w/the doggies. They would enjoy that. Now....the question is...do you think you'll still be able to host this year?! 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Tammy -- love the story and the pictures. I know that your life is very busy and it was wonderful of you to take the time to write this.
> 
> I would like to "sticky" it if it's OK with everyone and I'm sure, now and in the future, we will have a lot of Malt owners that will want to have skin kids and have questions.


Feel free to sticky it Lynn! I"m no expert, but if it could be a reference to anyone down the road and help guide them I would love that. :wub:



MoonDog said:


> I enjoyed reading that very much Tammy. You are an amazing Mother and it sounds like you've got it all worked out. Summer just keeps getting prettier and prettier!


 Thank you. Yes...she changes so much. I love to go thru her pics and watch how much she changes from day to day. It's amazing!



pammy4501 said:


> What a beautiful family Tammy! But I disagree, I think you are an expert! What a great job you have done integrating B&E and Summer. I think you are so smart to let them do it on their own terms. Loved your post!


Aww thank you Pam!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> What a gorgeous family...all of you! Your baby is beautiful and so are your fluffs! Thanks for sharing!


 :wub::wub:


Maisie and Me said:


> Summer is just gorgeous!!!!!!! and has the most perfect face:wub::wub:. Thanks for posting Tammy!!!


 I love her face too! hehe thank you!



Leanne said:


> God Bless You! Thanks for sharing your reality....you are doing a wonderful job and are a great Mom to all your babies. Most new parents are baffled in the new role and it appears, though hard for you to see at times, your are thriving not just to one baby, but three! Kudos to you and to your lovely family. The pics are fantastic!


 trust me...I'm baffled MOST of the time LOL! But I embrace it and keep trucking along. 



Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Thank you so much for a wonderful and insightful update, i only have one malt baby but do intend to have my own skin babies in the not so near future it was lovely to see how you are getting on and a great relief to see how well you are managing the situation esp for younger members like myself yet to start a family!! Your family is beautiful and you are doing a great job!!


 I'm glad to share with you. This is why I posted. Marisa asked for my experience and I was glad to share with her and anyone else in the same position. 


maggieh said:


> Tammy, I love love love that second picture. Thank you for posting this!


 Thanks Maggie!!! XO!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

dntdelay said:


> Tammy thank you for posting your story. I love the pictures by the way!!!


 THank you!!


Snowbody said:


> I just have one question for you, Tam. How the heck did you find enough time to write that thread? :w00t::smtease: JK, girlfriend. Seriously, that's major with all the baby/malt juggling that goes on in infancy.
> 
> I remember when we used to talk about your worries about having a child and being a mom. If I knew anything down in my bones, it was that you were going to be an amazing mom. You were born to be one. You've always done it with Ben and Emma so I knew you'd do it with a baby. And you have. And you've managed to think about all three of them in everything you do. It's really hard work, it's not easy but when your heart leads, good things follow. It always makes me so sad and mad when you see couples abandon their dogs once a skin baby is born. :smcry:
> 
> ...


 My dearest Sue! Well don't know where I found the time...took me how many days to get back to reply to this thread. I need more hours in the day!!! 
Thank you. Yes we talked in length about my fears of becoming a Mommy. But as you told me...there is nothing like it in the world. By far the hardest thing I've ever done, but so happy to be where I'm at. I just love my 3 babies so much and their happiness means everything to me. I loved our visit...hope to have another one soon since I"m missing out on Friday's get together. Still so bummed about it! 




hoaloha said:


> Tammy, I already mentioned this to you- but THANK YOU! You are amazing and your story really provides some great insight into a situation that many of us will be facing . The pics are wonderful -- a picture perfect family! I'll keep you posted with my decisions. You have been beyond helpful even with your crazy schedule! ::hugs::


 You are so welcome Marisa. It's a crazy place to be in life...planning on expanding your family. It's exciting and scary all at the same time! I can't wait to follow the next steps you take. Hugs!! XO!



StevieB said:


> Tammy! It sounds like you are doing a great job! NOTHING can prepare you for how emotionally, physically, and mentally draining caring for a baby can be. It's all good, but it sure kicked my behind. Some are better equipped than others though, and it sounds like you are! I just remember at the end of the day feeling like if one more living creature needs one more thing from me I'm gonna lose it. I think it's hard on many dogs to accept a new baby. Let's face it, they're loud and scary and take Mommy's attention! The only good thing about them from a dog's point of view is they leave food all over the place and they smell like poo! :HistericalSmiley: It sounds like a good thing that B&E have each other though. I had a sheltie when I had my babies and he never grew to like them. Never hurt them, but never liked them. But that was just his personality. Shelties are not known for being overly friendly to anyone but their person. Steve isn't my kids' biggest fan either, except when they're eating bacon. :thumbsup:
> 
> Summer is beautiful!!!


 Thank you. LOL....at the end of the day I feel the same way at times! I don't want another person or dog in the house to ask anything else of me LOL! We need to clone ourselves at times! Thanks for sharing about your sheltie. It'll be intersting to see how B&E develop. As long as they all get along and are happy...that's all I can ask for. 



donnad said:


> I think you are doing a fabulous job as a mommy! I love your pictures!


 Thanks Donna!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Am hoping that Erin (hunters mom) might chime in too since Conor is 13 months old.


 Erin has been my go to for so many baby related issues. She's amazing!



IvysMom said:


> You have 3 BEAUTIFUL babies! Summer is gorgeous!
> 
> When I found things to get difficult and tricky was when my human babies started moving around. A 8 or 10 or even 18 month old human baby does not understand that it might be hazardous to go plop down on top of a sleeping dog. At very young ages, they don't understand the difference between their "stuffies" and the real doggie (namely, that their stuffies don't have teeth and know how to use them if hurt). That is when I found I needed to juggle separating 2 legged kids from 4 legged kids. A bite in the face can be forever, and depending upon the laws where you live, can even mean the dog will be taken away from you and euthanized. The baby's safety has to come first and a toddler can also seriously injure a little dog without ever meaning to do so.


 This is by next fear! When Summer starts crawling and walking. I am fully aware of the dangers there. Baby gates and lots of separating for sure. 



Fluffdoll said:


> Wow!! What a beautiful family you have!! Summer is stunning! Love her 5month birthday picture!! Too cute :wub: Your fluffs are gorgeous as well! Beautiful babies & a beautiful mommy
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 :wub:Thanks!


CorkieYorkie said:


> Thank you so much for posting this, Tammy! I also have two fluffies and will be adding a skin-baby in somewhere around 4-5 years (going to prolong it as long as possible LOL). Mine aren't quite as bonded as Ben and Emma, mine fight a LOT ... it's all in good fun but it feels like a sibling rivalry type of rough-housing lol, so I hope by then they are little more loving and tolerant of each other...
> 
> which also makes me worry for them and the baby... also I will have to keep an eye on Lisa since she tries to paw at your face and lunges at you with kisses when she gets excited! It's cute and she doesn't mean any harm but her claws are sharp and can hurt a lot!
> 
> It makes me relieved that you are handling this so well! I am already nervous for when our time comes to have babies... I already feel like I have babies with mine!! :blink:


 I hear you Courtney! And trust me 4-5 years goes fast! I remember saying I had years before baby and then BAM my "X" date arrived. I always said when I'm 32 I'll start our family...it came so fast. It's good to plan early especially when fluffs are involved. 



MalteseJane said:


> You are doing a wonderful job:aktion033:


 Thank you!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Tammy, you have such a beautiful family. I enjoyed reading your story so much. And, it will be so helpful to other women who are planning to have children to have an idea what to think about ... especially when one already has family pets.
> 
> I understand why you cried when you became pregnant ... because you are so responsible and of course, were thinking about B&E. Heck, I went downstairs and cried my heart out right after we brought Snowball home! Felix and I had never had any kind of pet together (except Ashley's Beta fish, Eric ... that she left in our care) I suddenly became overwhelmed worrying if I would be the best Mommy for Snowball. I can't imagine how I would feel if I became pregnant and already had fluff babies that I loved so much. I am in love with my Snowball. Well, if I became pregnant now ... I would become famous since I am too old to become pregnant! LOL Just the thought of it at my age makes me want to laugh hysterically!
> 
> ...


 You always say the sweetest things to me Marie. Thank you!!! 
Big life changes are always scary and emotional. I cried too when I got Benny for fear of not loving him after losing Bijou. Then I cried when we got Emma for fear of Benny not ever loving her and feeling resentful towards me of bringing another dog into the house. And now look at them....the best of friends! So I can totally understand you crying when you got Snowball. :wub: BTW...I totally giggled that the beta fish's name was Eric. That is too cute! 

Those few months before Summer's birth were painful in so many ways. I look back and don't know how we made it. The house, Benny! OY! But we did it...and thank goodness. We never could have managed what we went through if it were now. Summer consumes everything and all of our time! 

Thank you for your loving post Marie. Hugs! And PS...I always admire your strength! You are amazing!


CorkieYorkie said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> Not to mention Super Storm Sandy!! You guys have been through so much and you are still doing such a fabulous job!! Tammy, you are definitely a great example to those of us contemplating non-furry babies of a new mom juggling 2 fluffs on top of everything else!! :chili:


 There haven't been many members w/fluffs and babies. So I'm glad to be able to contribute. :wub:



Bailey&Me said:


> Tammy, you are one amazing woman and I always thought that, even before you became wonder-mom! I don't know how you do it all, but you are doing such a fantastic job with all three of your babies! Thank you so much for taking the time to post this.
> 
> Benny, Emma and Summer are so VERY lucky to have you as their mom!


 Thanks sweet Nida. Wonder Mom LOL!!!! That's cute! Don't know how I manage either. The occasional glass of wine certainly helps! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Dear Tammy, I had no doubt you would take motherhood in stride and do a great job. You're kind, caring, generous, organized and just good at getting things done. I think that must come from knowing what's really important in life and not getting too stressed out over the more minor things, at least you don't seem to and Summer just proves this by the happy, content little girl that she is. I'm sure disorganized mom's can be great too, but those are things I admire so I'll just include those too : ) And I agree, when I saw Benny and Emma's beds and their name plates, in the baby's room, my heart just melted, I just knew that you'd make a great mom. 
I haven't shared your photos with my mother yet, but I know she's going to love them.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting this!! First, I want to say the pictures are so beautiful and wonderful!! Your family is so special! :heart:

I am so appreciative of this post as I'm heading into the same situation. I'm 32 weeks pregnant and have been nervous about how Opey and Loco (Basset Hound) are going to react to our new addition. Opey has been the baby and treated like a little baby for 6 years. I'm a bit more worried now too because I've been home on modified bed rest since I was 24 weeks for preterm contractions, so I've been with the kids all day every day for the last 8 weeks and counting, it’s just been the 3 of us!! I don't think Loco will be jealous but I'm pretty sure Opey is going to be so jealous and have a hard time with it. Loco on the other hand is nervous about the baby stuff like the stroller! She is scared to death of the stroller and I'm sure she will be nervous about the other big items when I get them but Opey doesn’t care about all the baby stuff. One good thing is they both seem fine around babies even when they are fussing but I do think it would be different when it’s our baby here full time. My husband keeps reassuring me that they will be fine when Hudson joins the family because we’ll still show them tons of love and attention. Luckily with Opey I tend to keep his hair short so I think that may help on the grooming front. Also, when I go back to work my husband will be home with the baby and pups so I’m hoping that will help too, trade mommy for daddy, so that way they won’t go back to being alone during the day like it was before when I was working, especially since by the time I go back to work I will be home 6 months with them so I think adjust to being with daddy home instead of being alone again will be better but needless to say, I am still worried though, primarily about Opey since he is so attached to me. I just adore my babies and I don’t want them to have a terrible adjustment. They mean so much to me!!!

My friend just had a baby in October and has a Goldendoodle and Lhasa Apso Poo. Her two pups were a little unsure for the first two days and then everything was fine and they both adore her son!! They lay with him and follow her around the house and check on the baby all the time. So I’m hoping my adjustment is the same way!! But I’m not sure it will be! 

Thanks again Tammy for your honest post, it has helped me!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Tammy, sounds like you are doing a great job. You are such a good mommy to your 3 beautiful babies. Love the pictures. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Maglily said:


> Dear Tammy, I had no doubt you would take motherhood in stride and do a great job. You're kind, caring, generous, organized and just good at getting things done. I think that must come from knowing what's really important in life and not getting too stressed out over the more minor things, at least you don't seem to and Summer just proves this by the happy, content little girl that she is. I'm sure disorganized mom's can be great too, but those are things I admire so I'll just include those too : ) And I agree, when I saw Benny and Emma's beds and their name plates, in the baby's room, my heart just melted, I just knew that you'd make a great mom.
> I haven't shared your photos with my mother yet, but I know she's going to love them.


 Thanks Bren. It warms my heart that you enjoy seeing her pictures and that you share them with your Mom. And I'm so glad you got to see baby bump Summer when she was still in my tummy last summer. I hope you get to meet her one day....you've always been such a dear friend. :wub: 



lmillette said:


> Thank you so much for posting this!! First, I want to say the pictures are so beautiful and wonderful!! Your family is so special! :heart:
> 
> I am so appreciative of this post as I'm heading into the same situation. I'm 32 weeks pregnant and have been nervous about how Opey and Loco (Basset Hound) are going to react to our new addition. Opey has been the baby and treated like a little baby for 6 years. I'm a bit more worried now too because I've been home on modified bed rest since I was 24 weeks for preterm contractions, so I've been with the kids all day every day for the last 8 weeks and counting, it’s just been the 3 of us!! I don't think Loco will be jealous but I'm pretty sure Opey is going to be so jealous and have a hard time with it. Loco on the other hand is nervous about the baby stuff like the stroller! She is scared to death of the stroller and I'm sure she will be nervous about the other big items when I get them but Opey doesn’t care about all the baby stuff. One good thing is they both seem fine around babies even when they are fussing but I do think it would be different when it’s our baby here full time. My husband keeps reassuring me that they will be fine when Hudson joins the family because we’ll still show them tons of love and attention. Luckily with Opey I tend to keep his hair short so I think that may help on the grooming front. Also, when I go back to work my husband will be home with the baby and pups so I’m hoping that will help too, trade mommy for daddy, so that way they won’t go back to being alone during the day like it was before when I was working, especially since by the time I go back to work I will be home 6 months with them so I think adjust to being with daddy home instead of being alone again will be better but needless to say, I am still worried though, primarily about Opey since he is so attached to me. I just adore my babies and I don’t want them to have a terrible adjustment. They mean so much to me!!!
> 
> ...


 You'll be great Lindsay. It's gonna be hard, but you'll make it adjust. And with how loving you are w/Loco and Opey I know they will adjust just as Benny and Emma are. I'm so excited for Hudson's arrival! So many new skin babies joining our SM family. Conor, Summer and soon to be Hudson! 



mfa said:


> Tammy, sounds like you are doing a great job. You are such a good mommy to your 3 beautiful babies. Love the pictures. :wub:


 Thank you Florence!!! XO!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

mom2bijou said:


> You'll be great Lindsay. It's gonna be hard, but you'll make it adjust. And with how loving you are w/Loco and Opey I know they will adjust just as Benny and Emma are. I'm so excited for Hudson's arrival! So many new skin babies joining our SM family. Conor, Summer and soon to be Hudson!


Thank you Tammy, your kind words mean so much to me!! I'm hoping next year we'll be able to meet in person if Pat has her puppy party next year.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

lmillette said:


> Thank you Tammy, your kind words mean so much to me!! I'm hoping next year we'll be able to meet in person if Pat has her puppy party next year.


 Me too!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

What a wonderful story. Beautiful photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------

